# Rental House in OBA



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Anyone have connections on a rental house in OBA, thats not advertised on the internet? Need a place for 2 weeks, preferably on the water with a pier, starting June 19th.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Bigg J said:


> Anyone have connections on a rental house in OBA, thats not advertised on the internet? Need a place for 2 weeks, preferably on the water with a pier, starting June 19th.


Here is a long shot. 
Go to orangebeachboatstorage.com
I store my boat there, and they have another website that you will see for their multiple water front rental properties . I think they are all on marina road which is the slew that tacky jacks in orange beach is on. Right down from boggy point boat launch. Sorry can't think of the name of the slew. Small homes that I think are small dog friendly also


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

[QUOTE Go to orangebeachboatstorage.com/QUOTE]

Website must be down…aint getting anything. Even a google search produced nothing on it.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Bigg J said:


> [QUOTE Go to orangebeachboatstorage.com/QUOTE]
> 
> Website must be down…aint getting anything. Even a google search produced nothing on it.


I just looked it up and can't find it. 
They just sent my bill for the month at the house, and I know it's on there. I will get back after I get off work at 8:30 this morning. Their website is on the post card they send. But they did have some crazy flooding rain last night. That could be the problem if they don't have power .


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll ask around. What size house, how many people, and exact dates do you need?


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Hangout said:


> I'll ask around. What size house, how many people, and exact dates do you need?


2 people, simple set up on or near cotton bayou, terry cove, bayou st john, ect with a pier and or slip. June 19-July 4th. Thanks!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Bigg J said:


> 2 people, simple set up on or near cotton bayou, terry cove, bayou st john, ect with a pier and or slip. June 19-July 4th. Thanks!


It's boatstorageorangebeach.com
I had it reversed the other day


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Chapman5011 said:


> It's boatstorageorangebeach.com
> I had it reversed the other day


It will lead you to orangebeachcottage.com
I know they have some on cotton bayou, if it's available .
Water front with pier and cleaning station


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

The house I had in mind no longer has a "For Rent" sign in front of it. Someone on the forum, Amarcafina I think, has a condo on Cotton Bayou with a dock that he rent's out. You might check with him.


----------

